# Anyone here ever try one of these ?



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

And what are your thoughts on it for hunting ?

http://www.libertyarchery.com/


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

kinda reminds me of the pocket fisherman....


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

never seen one, kinda weird. not sure why anyone would wnat one?


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Like any over-draw, it looks like it would be very sensitive to wrist torque.


----------

